# Wiring side markers??



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I recently purchased a pair of sidemarkers for my car, and was very very curious about the electrical wiring of them....

It gave very short instructions, ie: connect the red wire to the daytime running lights, white to the turn signal , and black to the ground.. 

As i was snooping around under the hood of my car, i noticed only a few places i could access the wiring for the lights.. I was wondering where would be the best place the wiring in the new side markers, i noticed i could possibly try near the corner light bulbs themselves, but i dont want to risk damaging anything, i really was hoping there was another place to tap into those wires.. and the wires from the side markers is pretty long so i could do some distance with it.. any help would be awesome.. thanks again guys..... Nate..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, the sidemarkers have 2 filaments? anyway, tap the wires into your corner lights.

ground the black wire.
tap the red wire into the red wire of the corner light (parking light)
tap the white wire into the green corner wire (blinker)

wget yourself some plastic wire tapss from home depot or something, they're the easiest to use.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

thanks 1997 GA16DE, the wire taps is a really good tip, anyway, where should i wire tap into it, right up next to the corner lights,?.. because most of the wiring is surrounded by the black covering, i know i could peel it off, but i was just curious where the best place to tap into it is..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

peel that black stuff off (carefully). It will get a bit sticky but it will give you alot more room to work with.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Alright sweet, that is what i was planning on doing, but wasnt completely sure, im glad i got expertise from veterans like you haha.. or i would be jackin up my car left and right!.. Look out car here i come.. thanks again man, now that im fully recovered from being sick, i can go back out in the cold garage after some sleep and get to work.. thanks again..Nate......


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*NOT WORKIN...*

Fer some reason my side markers arent working.. I only wired one side?.. but i tried the turn signal and the parking lamp and the normal corner light works, but not the side marker... 

question is.. do i need to wire both side markers to create a relay?.. for them to work?.. or is there something wrong with the sidemarkes????......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's how its done:
Pull back the wire loom covering the turn signall wires by the plug. You will see three wires. Center is ground, the outer wires are either parking lamp, or flasher, depending on your side. 
Tap into the ground for ground and flasher for the side marker. That's it. Only two wires.

Seth


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

k, thanks, i will try that in the morning.. it has been beautiful weather here in nevada the last few days, so im trying to work on my car as much as i can.. thanks again sethwes


----------

